# How available are 68W positions nowadays?



## ken158 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm about to take the ASVAB and join the Army. I already have an EMT-B in CA, but it's been about half a year since I took the National Registry and I haven't had time to recert. I thought it would be pretty appropriate if I joined as a 68W. 

My recruiter told me that it could be a while until a 68W position comes through, and even if it does I may have to wait for a while for the ship date. 

Can anyone tell me how the situation is for the Army and 68W's?


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2013)

Everything is dependent upon class load at Fort Sam Houston and projected needs of the Army. With the drawdown, it's a pretty hard time to be coming in, but keep at it! The active army always *needs* medics, but it's the size of classes that limits us.

Try one of the other branches, and let your recruiter know that you'll wait for a 68W position. Also, do look at other 68-series jobs, to include medical maintenance and the radiation techs. An active-duty 68W is either a sweet tac-med EMT-I at best (if the stars align and you're on an infantry company) or a beast of uneducated burden. 68-radiation tech, on the other hand, gets real-world (civilian) certification. 68A (Med maintenance) gets licenses. 

You can get your EMS fix part-time after AIT pretty much anywhere, I did for years.


----------

